# Belated Farewell To The Football Pink



## Rocket Romano (Dec 20, 2005)

As one of the oldest footballing papers in the country and a long time Tyneside institution the Pink has finally closed down.



> They think it's all over . . . it is now, after The Pink published its last-ever edition yesterday.
> 
> Our sister sports paper, on its distinctive coloured paper stock, bowed out after 110 years of reporting from the touchline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2005)

is this late late paper any relation of the famous manchester pink?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2005)

there used to be a pink ' un in bristol too, my picture was in it once, when i was part of the cross country team that won the bristol schools championship, 1978 was that glorious year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> there used to be a pink ' un in bristol too, my picture was in it once, when i was part of the cross country team that won the bristol schools championship, 1978 was that glorious year


have you written a poem about it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> have you written a poem about it?


i can't write about glorious events   i have to write about heartache, sorrow and sex


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2006)

of all the diferent versions of the pink that i read while following united, the manchester one was always far superior to the rest


----------

